# Comunicato ufficiale Sino dopo le parole di Berlusconi.



## admin (26 Novembre 2016)

Ecco il comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe, dopo le parole di Berlusconi (che aveva parlato di possibile slittamento del closing):"Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa nel più breve tempo possibile".


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2016)

Bene! Io questo voglio. I comunicati ufficiali.

Anche se c'è da dire che prima parlavano del 13. Data precisa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Novembre 2016)

Riporto quello che ho scritto nel topic chiuso.

Quindi passiamo dal 13 al "più breve tempo possibile".
Mi sa che ci hanno preso sulla storia dello slittamento.


----------



## supertozzi (26 Novembre 2016)

Slitta ragazzi !! Andata...
Sennò confermavano il 13


----------



## koti (26 Novembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Riporto quello che ho scritto nel topic chiuso.
> 
> Quindi passiamo dal 13 al "più breve tempo possibile".
> Mi sa che ci hanno preso sulla storia dello slittamento.


Già, che figuraccia.


----------



## Nuccio1977 (26 Novembre 2016)

E niente quà il teatrino va avanti. Sono stato sempre ottimista ma dopo queste dichiarazioni comincio a avere qualche dubbio pure io, non si può passare da un 13 dicembre a al più breve tempo possibile...
I nomi della cordata continuano a essere top secret, tutto per la felicità di Ruiu, Forchielli, di Stefano e compagnia bella...


----------



## wfiesso (26 Novembre 2016)

non suona molto bene stavolta


----------



## alcyppa (26 Novembre 2016)

Ottimo.
Rinvio praticamente ufficiale e Galliani a fare "mercato" ancora una volta.



Altro che "governo dietro alla cordata", pure la rogna delle autorizzazioni che tardano ad arrivare ci dobbiamo sorbire noi tifosi.
È uno stillicidio.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Novembre 2016)

Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritare tutta questa infinita agonia? Comunque ragazzi, la storia che dietro la cordata ci sia il governo per me a questo punto cade. Perchè se è un interesse del governo stesso questa trattativa, non si spiega questo, passatemi il termine, stillicidio sulla chiusura dell'affare.


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe, dopo le parole di Berlusconi (che aveva parlato di possibile slittamento del closing):"Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa nel più breve tempo possibile".



Si ma qui non c'è neanche l'ombra di una smentita per il 13. Tutta questa suspance creata ad arte per mettere in vetrina un uomo di di ottant'anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe, dopo le parole di Berlusconi (che aveva parlato di possibile slittamento del closing):"Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa nel più breve tempo possibile".



Molto male, ogni mia certezza si fondava sulla precisione del comunicato precedente, che indicava una data precisa.
Ora aprono allo slittamento, non lo confermano ma neanche lo smentiscono.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe, dopo le parole di Berlusconi (che aveva parlato di possibile slittamento del closing):"Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa nel più breve tempo possibile".


In un'altro topic auspicavo una risposta secca e decisa da parte dei Cinesi che puntualmente è arrivata....
Ma purtroppo il contenuto non è quello che mi aspettavo...''nel più breve tempo possibile'' è troppo vago...vuol dire tutto e niente...
Lascia aperta la porta a troppe illazioni e sospetti...tipo quello che dietro a tutte le ''bombe'' mediatiche ci sia un fondo di verità...


----------



## robs91 (26 Novembre 2016)

Se ciao,hanno ufficializzato che il 13 non si farà nulla come al solito.Tra l'altro 'sti comunicati di Sino sono ridicoli,mi chiedo chi è che li scriva.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Novembre 2016)

Ed ora già mi immagino i Ravezzani, Ruiu, Gazzetta, Sky, Peppe, Gianni&Pinotto lì a ricamare, ore su ore su sta cosa... ma giustamente, se ce la tiriamo da soli..


----------



## luigi61 (26 Novembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> In un'altro topic auspicavo una risposta secca e decisa da parte dei Cinesi che puntualmente è arrivata....
> Ma purtroppo il contenuto non è quello che mi aspettavo...''nel più breve tempo possibile'' è troppo vago...vuol dire tutto e niente...
> Lascia aperta la porta a troppe illazioni e sospetti...tipo quello che dietro a tutte le ''bombe'' mediatiche ci sia un fondo di verità...



Le bombe mediatiche se sono tante e arrivano da più fonti ,per forza di cose nascondono un fondo di verita: il PROBLEMA è che se slitta il 13 oltre a fomentare moltissimi dubbi sula società acquirente , rende quasi impossibile il mercato di gennaio dove con 2-3 innesti si poteva puntare diritti alla champions


----------



## kipstar (26 Novembre 2016)

se il problema sono le autorizzazioni ... beh ... vuol dire che probabilmente lo stato non è presente ...


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2016)

che figura da cioccolatai, ma chissà in che mani stiamo andando a finire.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Novembre 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Le bombe mediatiche se sono tante e arrivano da più fonti ,per forza di cose nascondono un fondo di verita: il PROBLEMA è che se slitta il 13 oltre *a fomentare moltissimi dubbi sula società acquirente , rende quasi impossibile il mercato di gennaio dove con 2-3 innesti si poteva puntare diritti alla champions*


Ti dirò...a me fa più paura la prima rispetto alla seconda...se malauguratamente l'affare va in fumo per il Milan non ci sarà mai più una Champions da giocare...
Bisogna essere ottimisti per forza perchè l'alternativa è l'abisso...


----------



## Gekyn (26 Novembre 2016)

Questo conferma che la cessione ci sarà, ma conferma anche che ci sono degli intoppi.
Se il 13 dicembre ci sarà uno slittamento questo vorrà che o non sono arrivate le autorizzazioni o che non hanno trovato tutti i soldi.
Sia l'una che l'altra non sono ottimi biglietti da visita.
Di una cosa sono sicuro il milan sarà venduto e sicuramente sarà meglio di quello attuale, il punto interrogativo è ma quanto meglio???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2016)

Perdonatemi, ma dove avete letto la conferma dello slittamento? 
Sino-Europe fa un comunicato in cui conferma il 13, ok? Ora, Berlusconi, che è il solito pezzo di sterco, deve per forza andare in giro a fare il fenomeno, dicendo che "si chiude il 13"(parte completamente ignorata da tutti), ma "se non si dovesse chiudere, mi riprendo il Milan/attendo un altro mese", facendo *ipotesi*: a chi non è chiara questa parola? Ipotesi significa che potrebbe verificarsi qualcosa, ma ciò non vuol dire che materialmente si stia verificando. Nella vita di certo c'è soltanto la morte, quindi è normale che la mente umana arrivi anche a pensare: "e se non avvenisse il closing il 13?", sebbene tutto stia filando materialmente verso quella data.
Sino-Europe risponde al cabaret di Silvio parlando di "prima possibile", che altro non è che il 13 stesso. 
Cosa volevate leggere? "Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa il 13 dicembre"? L'hanno già fatto un comunicato sul 13. 
Boh, qua sopra siete sempre tutti pronti ad accogliere il peggio, mai e poi mai a pensare positivo, oh. Lo slittamento lo leggete soltanto voi, oppure sono io a non arrivarci, chissà.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Novembre 2016)

Un disastro.


----------



## Alex (26 Novembre 2016)

andiamo bene...


----------



## luigi61 (26 Novembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Questo conferma che la cessione ci sarà, ma conferma anche che ci sono degli intoppi.
> Se il 13 dicembre ci sarà uno slittamento questo vorrà che o non sono arrivate le autorizzazioni o che non hanno trovato tutti i soldi.
> Sia l'una che l'altra non sono ottimi biglietti da visita.
> Di una cosa sono sicuro il milan sarà venduto e sicuramente sarà meglio di quello attuale, il punto interrogativo è ma quanto meglio???



Mi chiedo e vi chiedo.......AUTORIZZAZIONI DI CHE......sono mesi che trattano , è possibile che non risolvano queste beghe burocratiche? Inducono a pensare che i problemi sono altrove, e la domanda finale che tutti ci poniamo è con chi ca...o abbiamo a che fare?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma dove avete letto la conferma dello slittamento?
> Sino-Europe fa un comunicato in cui conferma il 13, ok? Ora, Berlusconi, che è il solito pezzo di sterco, deve per forza andare in giro a fare il fenomeno, dicendo che "si chiude il 13"(parte completamente ignorata da tutti), ma "se non si dovesse chiudere, mi riprendo il Milan/attendo un altro mese", facendo *ipotesi*: a chi non è chiara questa parola? Ipotesi significa che potrebbe verificarsi qualcosa, ma ciò non vuol dire che materialmente si stia verificando. Nella vita di certo c'è soltanto la morte, quindi è normale che la mente umana arrivi anche a pensare: "e se non avvenisse il closing il 13?", sebbene tutto stia filando materialmente verso quella data.
> Sino-Europe risponde al cabaret di Silvio parlando di "prima possibile", che altro non è che il 13 stesso. Cosa vi aspettavate che scrivessero? "Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa il 13 dicembre"? L'hanno già fatto un comunicato sul 13.
> Boh, qua sopra siete sempre tutti pronti ad accogliere il peggio, mai e poi mai a pensare positivo, oh. Lo slittamento lo leggete soltanto voi, oppure sono io a non arrivarci, chissà.


Io da sempre sono stato ottimista su questa vicenda, però ora inizio ad avere dei dubbi anche io.
Perchè dire "nel più breve tempo possibile" invece di confermare per il 13, cosa che hanno detto qualche giorno fa?
Il più breve tempo possibile è vaghissimo, può avvenire domani come fra 50 anni, è come rimangiarsi quello che hanno dichiarato qualche giorno fa. 
Non ha senso dare una data precisa, il 13 di Dicembre, e poi rimanere sul vago con questa dichiarazione. 
Per non parlare della stampa, tutti i giornali d'Italia parlano di un probabile slittamento, che siano tutti al soldo di Galliani per cospirare contro la cessione?
La SES ha perso una buona occasione per zittire tutti, riuscendo invece a spargere ancora di più benzina sul fuoco.
E' come dire a uno che il 13 Dicembre avrà tutti i suoi soldi, per poi telefonargli qualche giorno dopo dicendo che appena può glieli ridarà indietro.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Novembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io da sempre sono stato ottimista su questa vicenda, però ora inizio ad avere dei dubbi anche io.
> Perchè dire "nel più breve tempo possibile" invece di confermare per il 13, cosa che hanno detto qualche giorno fa?
> Il più breve tempo possibile è vaghissimo, può avvenire domani come fra 50 anni, è come rimangiarsi quello che hanno dichiarato qualche giorno fa.
> Non ha senso dare una data precisa, il 13 di Dicembre, e poi rimanere sul vago con questa dichiarazione.
> ...



Una lettura molto ottimistica a queste parole è che forse potrebbero chiudere anche _prima _del 13.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io da sempre sono stato ottimista su questa vicenda, però ora inizio ad avere dei dubbi anche io.
> Perchè dire "nel più breve tempo possibile" invece di confermare per il 13, cosa che hanno detto qualche giorno fa?
> Il più breve tempo possibile è vaghissimo, può avvenire domani come fra 50 anni, è come rimangiarsi quello che hanno dichiarato qualche giorno fa.
> Non ha senso dare una data precisa, il 13 di Dicembre, e poi rimanere sul vago con questa dichiarazione.
> ...


A me sembra soltanto un modo diverso di confermare, perché "il più breve tempo possibile" è proprio il 13, dato che per certo prima del 13 non si chiude. Allora "il tempo più lungo possibile" qual è? Il mese di proroga di cui parla Berlusconi in caso di slittamento del closing al 13. 
Poi certo, non ho la verità nel taschino, però credo che in questo topic si sia fatto il passo più lungo della gamba nel dedurre lo slittamento.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Novembre 2016)

Eh no belli, avete detto 13 Dicembre e ora chiudete per il 13 Dicembre.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma dove avete letto la conferma dello slittamento?
> Sino-Europe fa un comunicato in cui conferma il 13, ok? Ora, Berlusconi, che è il solito pezzo di sterco, deve per forza andare in giro a fare il fenomeno, dicendo che "si chiude il 13"(parte completamente ignorata da tutti), ma "se non si dovesse chiudere, mi riprendo il Milan/attendo un altro mese", facendo *ipotesi*: a chi non è chiara questa parola? Ipotesi significa che potrebbe verificarsi qualcosa, ma ciò non vuol dire che materialmente si stia verificando. Nella vita di certo c'è soltanto la morte, quindi è normale che la mente umana arrivi anche a pensare: "e se non avvenisse il closing il 13?", sebbene tutto stia filando materialmente verso quella data.
> Sino-Europe risponde al cabaret di Silvio parlando di "prima possibile", che altro non è che il 13 stesso.
> Cosa volevate leggere? "Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa il 13 dicembre"? L'hanno già fatto un comunicato sul 13.
> Boh, qua sopra siete sempre tutti pronti ad accogliere il peggio, mai e poi mai a pensare positivo, oh. Lo slittamento lo leggete soltanto voi, oppure sono io a non arrivarci, chissà.



Se così fosse, hanno sbagliato di brutto, hanno perso l'occasione per porre fine a qualsiasi speculazione giornalistica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me sembra soltanto un modo diverso di confermare, perché "il più breve tempo possibile" è proprio il 13, dato che per certo prima del 13 non si chiude. Allora "il tempo più lungo possibile" qual è? Il mese di proroga di cui parla Berlusconi in caso di slittamento del closing al 13.
> Poi certo, non ho la verità nel taschino, però credo che in questo topic si sia fatto il passo più lungo della gamba nel dedurre lo slittamento.


Fosse così, si dimostrerebbero come degli autentici principianti in campo della comunicazione, riuscendo a fare ancora più confusione di Berlusconi.
Prima danno una data precisa, poi si tengono sul vago.
Spero di sbagliarmi, ero super ottimista sulla cessione, ma proprio questo comunicato, che spero sia stato diramato con lo scopo di tranquillizzare e di chiarire la vicenda, non ha fatto altro che suscitarmi dei dubbi su tutta questa situazione.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Novembre 2016)

Dubito che avrebbero detto il 13, convocando pure i soci, se non avessero avuto le dovute certezze.. Ricordiamoci che alla comunicazione non hanno i primi pirla trovati per strada.. E non vedo nessuna conferma dello slittamento anzi, sensazione mia, se vogliono dare un segnale forte può voler dire che chiudono prima, come successe per la caparra del resto, e infatti anche allora tutti a dire barboni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Novembre 2016)

Se dovesse slittare, farebbero un comunicato. Punto.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe, dopo le parole di Berlusconi (che aveva parlato di possibile slittamento del closing):"Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa nel più breve tempo possibile".



Mamma mia...prima danno il 13 come data del closing e ora si tirano indietro. Altro che autorizzazioni, qua mancano i soldi. MrBee 2.0 servitoci


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2016)

Rinvio ? Ma dove lo leggete ??


----------



## Giangy (26 Novembre 2016)

Che caos!! in nove mesi tiri su un palazzo, qui c'è qualcosa che non va...


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rinvio ? Ma dove lo leggete ??



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rinvio ? Ma dove lo leggete ??



Se la volta prima rilasci un comunicato nel quale specifichi con una data esatta, e quello dopo scrivi "nel minor tempo possibile", c'è sicuramente qualcosa che non va. Se fossero stati sicuri di avere tutti le garanzie per tempo facevano un comunicato nel quale a c a z z o di marmo ribadivano che il 13 si chiudeva.

Non dico che il 13 non ci sarà il closing, ma sicuramente le voci uscite su possibili ritardi ora sono plausibili.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Novembre 2016)

raga il rinvio mi sembra scontato eh. Altrimenti potevano tranquillamente ribadire la data del 13, cerchiamo di toglierci i prosciutti dagli occhi che gli altri ci deridono già abbastanza. Detto questo, la convocazione per il 2 e il 13 era obbligatoriamente necessaria, da parte di Fininvest altrimenti avrebbero dovuto pagare la penale. Quindi non fatevi illusioni, non c'entra una mazza il fatto che hanno convocato l'assemblea per quella data, erano costretti a farlo per vincoli contrattuali. Adesso incrociamo le dita e auguriamoci che riescano a chiudere nel minor tempo possibile, anche se mi pare evidente non sarà il 13.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Novembre 2016)

Cosa abbiamo fatto di male??? 

Cosa?????


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2016)

ma siete seri? un comunicato che avrebbe spazzato via qualsiasi dubbio sarebbe stato questo

Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa il 13 Dicembre come da programma. Nel momento in cui correggono il tiro con _il prima possibile_ mi sembra lecito qualche dubbio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2016)

Già il fatto che il forum si sia spaccato in due (diciamo 2/3 e 1/3) dopo il comunicato, dimostra che non è per nulla chiaro e ha messo ulteriore benzina sul fuoco.

Il primo comunicato nessuno lo mise in discussione. Solo Ruiu e Di Stefano.



Snake ha scritto:


> ma siete seri? un comunicato che avrebbe spazzato via qualsiasi dubbio sarebbe stato questo
> 
> Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa il 13 Dicembre come da programma. Nel momento in cui correggono il tiro con _il prima possibile_ mi sembra lecito qualche dubbio.



This.


----------



## Casnop (26 Novembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se dovesse slittare, farebbero un comunicato. Punto.


Comunicato congiunto, temo. Una proroga è una modifica dei patti contrattuali, e va convenuta dalle parti. Quella di Berlusconi è una proposta di modifica di convenzioni contrattuali, apparentemente senza costi, ma deve essere accettata dalla controparte. I cinesi, con il comunicato, non hanno inteso accettare la proposta, che può essere accettata in qualunque momento prima della scadenza dei termini iniziali, ora posti entro il 2, prima convocazione della assemblea che deve deliberare il cambio di CDA, in presa d'atto del closing. Tutto confermato, quindi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Novembre 2016)

Se rinviassero succederebbe un casino.. 
senza mercato a gennaio significa anche non giocare le coppe europee l'anno prossimo.. si sa..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Novembre 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma siete seri? un comunicato che avrebbe spazzato via qualsiasi dubbio sarebbe stato questo
> 
> Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa il 13 Dicembre come da programma. Nel momento in cui correggono il tiro con _il prima possibile_ mi sembra lecito qualche dubbio.


Esatto...se ti devo dei soldi e tu metti in dubbio la mia credibilità ti faccio sapere che per la data stabilita avrai quello che ti spetta...
''Nel più breve tempo possibile'' invece non fa altro che alimentare i dubbi su di te...
Sembra una differenza ininfluente ma purtroppo...


----------



## ignaxio (26 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe, dopo le parole di Berlusconi (che aveva parlato di possibile slittamento del closing):"Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa nel più breve tempo possibile".



posso fare un interpretazione diversa?
LA trattativa la possono concludere il prima possibile, cioe anche dopodomani.. 
loro anno detto che il passaggio formale avviene il 13, ma di fatto possono chiudere anche prima.

ci puo` stare eh...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Novembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> posso fare un interpretazione diversa?
> LA trattativa la possono concludere il prima possibile, cioe anche dopodomani..
> loro anno detto che il passaggio formale avviene il 13, ma di fatto possono chiudere anche prima.
> 
> ci puo` stare eh...



L'ho scritto io qualche pagina fa.

Potrebbero essere vere entrambe. Solo ceh vista l'aria che sta tirando, mi sto orientando per quella pessimistica.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto io qualche pagina fa.
> 
> Potrebbero essere vere entrambe. Solo ceh vista l'aria che sta tirando, mi sto orientando per quella pessimistica.



ci hanno messo in condizione di non goderci della cosa.. questa e` la vera nostra sconfitta


----------



## Casnop (26 Novembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> posso fare un interpretazione diversa?
> LA trattativa la possono concludere il prima possibile, cioe anche dopodomani..
> loro anno detto che il passaggio formale avviene il 13, ma di fatto possono chiudere anche prima.
> 
> ci puo` stare eh...


Interpretazione interessante. Resta il fatto che Berlusconi ha proposto una proroga dei termini che il consorzio non gli ha chiesto, avendone interesse. Consorzio tranquillo, lui magnanimo e paterno. Un genio, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Novembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Interpretazione interessante. Resta il fatto che Berlusconi ha proposto una proroga dei termini che il consorzio non gli ha chiesto, avendone interesse. Consorzio tranquillo, lui magnanimo e paterno. Un genio, c'è poco da fare.



sono sempre piu convinto che intendevano questo.. non credo che le autorizzazioni avverranno il 13 mattina.. dai siamo seri


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Novembre 2016)

Ma scusa. Per spostare 100 milioni le autorizzazioni sono arrivate subito. Ora non arrivano??? Se non chiudono il 13 il problema non sono le autorizzazioni, mancano i soldi!


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2016)

Zero preoccupazioni.

Sono certo al 100% che si chiuda, e al 90% che si chiuda il 13.


----------



## patriots88 (26 Novembre 2016)

vabbè è evidente che i problemi siano esclusamente di tempistica riguardo stè benedette autorizzazioni.

altro che "salta tutto e mi tengo il milan"


----------



## markjordan (26 Novembre 2016)

comunicato di cortesia verso S che non sposta in nessun senso


----------



## ignaxio (26 Novembre 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ma scusa. Per spostare 100 milioni le autorizzazioni sono arrivate subito. Ora non arrivano??? Se non chiudono il 13 il problema non sono le autorizzazioni, mancano i soldi!



o magari non c`e` alcun problema di autorizzazioni


----------



## patriots88 (26 Novembre 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ma scusa. Per spostare 100 milioni le autorizzazioni sono arrivate subito. Ora non arrivano??? Se non chiudono il 13 il problema non sono le autorizzazioni, mancano i soldi!



un conto è spostarne 100
altro 400 e passa


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Novembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> un conto è spostarne 100
> altro 400 e passa



Non è vero.. un bonifico, una autorizzazione.. non cambia nulla. Hanno spostato 100 milioni non 50 euro


----------



## patriots88 (26 Novembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se rinviassero succederebbe un casino..
> senza mercato a gennaio significa anche non giocare le coppe europee l'anno prossimo.. si sa..


ma non penso proprio.
in EL ci andiamo. ma ci saremmo andati anche lo scorso anno se non cacciavano sinisa


----------



## patriots88 (26 Novembre 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non è vero.. un bonifico, una autorizzazione.. non cambia nulla. Hanno spostato 100 milioni non 50 euro



e spostare 400 mln non è come spostarne 100


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Novembre 2016)

Se non chiudono in tempo per rinforzare la squadra, senza dare spiegazioni chiare ai tifosi, hanno chiuso ancora prima di cominciare per quanto mi rigurda.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Novembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> un conto è spostarne 100
> altro 400 e passa



A me sembra assurdo che una potenza mondiale come la
Cina abbia tutti questi problemi a fare spostare capitali nel mondo,
a me risulta che sia uno dei paesi che può permettersi di spostare
grossi capitali in pochissimo tempo..


----------



## kolao95 (26 Novembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritare tutta questa infinita agonia? Comunque ragazzi, la storia che dietro la cordata ci sia il governo per me a questo punto cade. Perchè se è un interesse del governo stesso questa trattativa, non si spiega questo, passatemi il termine, stillicidio sulla chiusura dell'affare.



Ma veramente credevate a 'sta str....ata del governo?


----------



## de sica (26 Novembre 2016)

Io sono stufo francamente. Aspettiamo sto 13 dicembre, ma adesso la vedo molto più pessimistica la cosa. Comunque, io dopo il 13 chiudo con questa storia, perché mi sto avvelenando appresso a questi stron*i


----------



## Hellscream (26 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente credevate a 'sta str....ata del governo?



Ci hanno fatto mesi con questa storia...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Novembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci hanno fatto mesi con questa storia...



Sì, ma era una cosa totalmente fuori da ogni logica secondo me.


----------



## Casnop (26 Novembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> un conto è spostarne 100
> altro 400 e passa


Probabilmente, tra saldo prezzo, conferimento per aumento di capitale sociale, controgaranzie reali su accollo del debito consolidato, pagamento di spese e competenze, non è difficile immaginare una cifra pari al doppio...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Novembre 2016)

Ditemi che il Berlusconi vuole chiudere con l ultima finale il 23 dicembre..... Vi prego ditemelo. 

Mo devo aggrappare a qualcosa..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Novembre 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ma scusa. Per spostare 100 milioni le autorizzazioni sono arrivate subito. Ora non arrivano??? Se non chiudono il 13 il problema non sono le autorizzazioni, mancano i soldi!



Bravo, hai colto il punto.

Anche se in veritá per me non mancano i soldi, mancano le aziende partner "a copertura" dell'operazione.

Secondo me a guidare l'operazione c'é un'entitá che non si puó presentare esplicitamente.

A essere negativi "la mafia cinese"

A essere positivi : la comunitá cinese italiana.

Io lavorando a Milano di notte per un anno ho notato che di notte la metá delle maserati e mercedes in giro per milano sono guidate da cinesi.
Posseggono devine di migliaia di appartamenti e migliaia di attivitá commerciali.
Eppure a Milano sono considerati alla stregua dei gitani.
Acquistare le due societá di calcio di Milano alzerebbe lo status sociale dei cinesi a Milano. Le zone residenziali che loro hanno "espopropriato" (chi é di milano sa cosa succede quando famiglie cinesi iniziano a trasferirsi in un isolato) si rivaluterebbero di due/tre volte. Stiamo parlando di immobili del valore di qualche miliardo di euro.

Certo loro non possono presentarsi con la valigetta a comprare il Milan

I soldi li hanno ma hanno bisogno di aziende cinesi "rispettabili" che ci mettano la faccia. Loro sarebberero i "piccoli azionisti".

Per questo i 100 milioni si sono trovati facili. I soldi non sono un problema ne hanno a vagonate.

Il problema é la copertura dell'operazione.

Per questo c'é tutto questo mistero sui soci della cordata.

Per quello si prospetta la soluzione della caparra di 200 milioni. Si cercano ancora i soci "puliti".

Pensateci. É la cosa che spiega tutto.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Novembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo, hai colto il punto.
> 
> Anche se in veritá per me non mancano i soldi, mancano le aziende partner "a copertura" dell'operazione.
> 
> ...



Se è così , e non lo escludo, stiamo freschi....dal mafioso di Arcore ai mafiosi di Pechino......buonanotte e sogni d'oro


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Novembre 2016)

Io mi do due spiegazioni:

1- Proroga concordata per far provare a Berlusconi l'uscita da trionfatore con la Supercoppa del 23;
2- Accelerazione dei tempi: dal 13 al prima possibile (lo so, sono un ultra-ottimista, ma voglio esserlo; l'alternativa è la mediocrità _usque ad schiattandum Berlusconem_).

In entrambi i casi lo spartiacque non è il 13 ma il 4, il post-referendum. Se il 5 Berlusconi la pianta di esternare siamo a cavallo, altrimenti c'è sospettare e parecchio. Al momento, rimango tranquillo.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Novembre 2016)

Io vorrei meno comunicati ufficiali è più fatti...


----------



## Igniorante (26 Novembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> posso fare un interpretazione diversa?
> LA trattativa la possono concludere il prima possibile, cioe anche dopodomani..
> loro anno detto che il passaggio formale avviene il 13, ma di fatto possono chiudere anche prima.
> 
> ci puo` stare eh...



l'ho ipotizzato anche io, diciamo che dipende molto dal carattere di ciascuno e dall'attitudine a valutare la situazione...pessimistica o ottimistica, come del resto sempre, dall'inizio di questa storia...


----------



## Reblanck (26 Novembre 2016)

Ma mi sono proprio rotto i maroni.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Novembre 2016)

Sinceramente però se ci fosse una proroga con tanto di altra caparra da 100 milioni e accettazione di "poteri decisionali" per Berlusconi con Galliani al suo posto non cambierebbe nulla.. 
cosa starebbero a fare in tal caso mirabelli e fassone ?


----------



## Aragorn (26 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe, dopo le parole di Berlusconi (che aveva parlato di possibile slittamento del closing):"Ringraziamo Berlusconi per le sue parole e confermiamo l'impegno a concludere la trattativa nel più breve tempo possibile".



Secondo me rispetto alla vicenda Bee siamo di fronte a una volontà ben ponderata di vendere da parte della famiglia Berlusconi. E dal momento che è dal 2009 che aspetto questo momento non ho intenzione di avvelenarmi il sangue stando troppo dietro alle varie interpretazioni sulla possibile data del closing, tanto ormai si è giunti a un punto di non ritorno. Casomai i veri dubbi si possono avere sulle reali capacità e potenzialità degli acquirenti (anch'io ho sempre trovato la storia del governo un po' una cavolata), ma essendo l'alternativa il restare con B&G mi faccio andare bene anche questo salto nel buio.


----------



## Nuccio1977 (26 Novembre 2016)

Ma se non ci fosse nessun problema di autorizzazioni, ma solo una cosa concordata con i cinesi in modo da dare a Berlusconi maggiore visibilità in vista del referendum del 4 dicembre.... non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## fra29 (26 Novembre 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> se il problema sono le autorizzazioni ... beh ... vuol dire che probabilmente lo stato non è presente ...



Altro che Ping An e CCB.
Questo (se va bene) vuol dire che siamo finiti in mani di semplici speculatori che puntano alla quotazione e stop.
Se va male (come penso nuovamente) vuol dire solo una casa: soldi ripuliti..


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Novembre 2016)

Secondo me è lo stesso Berlusconi (intendo la sua "gente") che scrive i comunicati" ufficiali" di Sino Europe Sports. 
Qualcuno ha il link del Twitter o sito ufficiale di SES? 
Sento puzza di grosse invenzioni mediatiche e rientro di capitali esteri...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Novembre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lo stesso Berlusconi (intendo la sua "gente") che scrive i comunicati" ufficiali" di Sino Europe Sports.
> Qualcuno ha il link del Twitter o sito ufficiale di SES?
> Sento puzza di grosse invenzioni mediatiche e rientro di capitali esteri...



E Fassone ? E Mirabelli ? E Palomba ? Stanno tutti al giochetto ? Mi pare inverosimile.


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Novembre 2016)

non so piu' cosa pensare.
l'unica cosa e' arrivare al 13 dicembre , se non si fa il closing e si ricomincia con i soliti teatrini salutare tutti e cambiare sport perche' ormai questi SES con i loro misteri e rinvii hanno ampiamente rotto i maroni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Novembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Altro che Ping An e CCB.
> Questo (se va bene) vuol dire che siamo finiti in mani di semplici speculatori che puntano alla quotazione e stop.
> Se va male (come penso nuovamente) vuol dire solo una casa: soldi ripuliti..



è quello che avevo detto io settimana scorsa...ma ero stato smentito da altri utenti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Novembre 2016)

Ma questi hanno ufficializzato il closing al 13 dicembre nemmeno una settimana fa... E ora ufficializzano al più presto possibile? a questo punto se il 13 non chiudono spero proprio che il berlusca si tenga i 100 e venda a qualcun altro.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Novembre 2016)

sapete quale sarebbe una cosa veramente buona? che silvio dica "ok proroga tipo di 40 giorni,ma altri 100 milioni di caparra" a sto punto se sono sicuri di chiudere i cinesi accettano altrimenti sono obbligati a lasciar perdere


----------



## fra29 (27 Novembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sapete quale sarebbe una cosa veramente buona? che silvio dica "ok proroga tipo di 40 giorni,ma altri 100 milioni di caparra" a sto punto se sono sicuri di chiudere i cinesi accettano altrimenti sono obbligati a lasciar perdere



1. E le autorizzazioni per i 100?
2. In quel caso sarei ancora più convinto del lavaggio di so,di a step
3. 13 e stop


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 1. E le autorizzazioni per i 100?
> 2. In quel caso sarei ancora più convinto del lavaggio di so,di a step
> 3. 13 e stop



Si anch'io... un'altra caparra puzzerebbe in maniera terribile.
Paradossalmente sarei più tranquillo con un comunicato congiunto + proroga ufficiale senza caparra.

Ovvio che spero sempre che il 13 chiudano la faccenda, non credo riuscirei ad avere più fiducia ulteriore.


----------



## danjr (27 Novembre 2016)

Insomma adesso non sono per nulla tranquillo, potevano evitare di fare un comunicato con una data precisa, la serietà è un'altra cosa


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 1. E le autorizzazioni per i 100?
> 2. In quel caso sarei ancora più convinto del lavaggio di so,di a step
> 3. 13 e stop



ma magari andrebbero in galera tutti i viscidi di fininvest.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Novembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Comunicato congiunto, temo. Una proroga è una modifica dei patti contrattuali, e va convenuta dalle parti. Quella di Berlusconi è una proposta di modifica di convenzioni contrattuali, apparentemente senza costi, ma deve essere accettata dalla controparte. I cinesi, con il comunicato, non hanno inteso accettare la proposta, che può essere accettata in qualunque momento prima della scadenza dei termini iniziali, ora posti entro il 2, prima convocazione della assemblea che deve deliberare il cambio di CDA, in presa d'atto del closing. Tutto confermato, quindi.



La mia interpretazione dei fatti.
Probabilmente le difficoltà burocratiche (o finanziarie) erano già state segnalate a suo tempo dai cinesi.
Berlusconi propone uno slittamento del closing (_non ha alternativa valide, Fininvest deve vendere_) d'accordo con la controparte. 
Ma gli accordi ci sono già, certe cose non si fanno con dichiarazioni alla stampa.
Formalmente Sino ringrazia e pubblicamente conferma l'accettazione della proposta.
Il tutto serve anche a mantenere alta la visibilità di Berlusconi almeno fino al referendum. Infatti tutti i giornali ne parlano e, ovviamente, la trasmissione di oggi su Canale5 avrà ascolti record.
Quello che mi consola, tuttavia, è una dichiarazione di Galliani, sentita in TV prima dell'Empoli: _"il mercato continuerà, come fatto finora, con scelte condivise tra me e Fassone".
_Ciò significa molte cose. 
Innanzitutto che le redini del mercato sono ancora in mano a Fassone-Mirabelli e non vedremo interferenze Gianninesche del famelico condor. 
E che il closing, anche nell'incertezza dei tempi, dovrà avvenire.
Subdola la proroga espressa da SB : un mese-un mese e mezzo.
Nel primo caso si potrà ancora fare mercato. Nel secondo il mercato sarà chiuso.
E la tensione _oggi_ sale...


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Novembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> La mia interpretazione dei fatti.
> Probabilmente le difficoltà burocratiche (o finanziarie) erano già state segnalate a suo tempo dai cinesi.
> Berlusconi propone uno slittamento del closing (_non ha alternativa valide, Fininvest deve vendere_) d'accordo con la controparte.
> Ma gli accordi ci sono già, certe cose non si fanno con dichiarazioni alla stampa.
> ...



Infatti non c'è nulla di cui preoccuparsi.

Voi chiedetevi sempre: Berlusconi e Fininvest POSSONO tenere il Milan? La risposta è NO.

Quindi andranno incontro ad OGNI necessità dei cinesi, e faranno di tutto per portare a termine la trattativa.
Paradossalmente se si rinvia il coltello è dalla parte dei cinesi che sanno che fininvest ha il terrore che possano lasciare la trattativa.

Berlusconi (purtroppo) vuole tornare in politica dopo la sentenza di strasburgo.
Se tiene il milan dovrà vendere tutti i migliori e sarà odiato a livelli mai visti nella storia del calcio.
Non conviene a nessuno, quindi si vende 

Dovesse anche saltare il mercato di gennaio poco importa, la stagione sta andando oltre ogni più rosea aspettativa, e dobbiamo focalizzarci sul fatto che il closing ci sarà ed è INEVITABILE, delle date ci facciamo poco finchè non vanno ad inficiare il mercato di luglio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Novembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Infatti non c'è nulla di cui preoccuparsi.
> 
> Voi chiedetevi sempre: Berlusconi e Fininvest POSSONO tenere il Milan? La risposta è NO.
> 
> ...



La cessione avverrà , sono d'accordo... 
Ma se dovesse avvenire dopo ed il mercato di gennaio verrebbe saltato la pagheremo cara..Giochiamo sempre con i soliti 11.. appena sposti qualcuno si vedono i risultati.. qui c'è bisogno di un buon mercato invernale.. altrimenti, ahimè, credo non riescano a tirare avanti così fino alla fine


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Novembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> La cessione avverrà , sono d'accordo...
> Ma se dovesse avvenire dopo ed il mercato di gennaio verrebbe saltato la pagheremo cara..Giochiamo sempre con i soliti 11.. appena sposti qualcuno si vedono i risultati.. qui c'è bisogno di un buon mercato invernale.. altrimenti, ahimè, credo non riescano a tirare avanti così fino alla fine



Si ma se consideri i presupposti di sfacelo con i quali è partita la stagione è tutto di guadagnato quello che sta succedendo.

IMHO siamo massimo da quinto-sesto posto in realtà, mettiamo fieno in cascina e speriamo nell'EL e magari in un miracolo per la CL.

Poi se mercato deve essere, sarà a luglio.


----------



## Giangy (27 Novembre 2016)

Già quella trasmissione di Barbara d'Urso mi sta veramente sul cavolo, figuriamoci poi con il nano ancora peggio...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Novembre 2016)

ormai la questione ha raggiunto livelli grotteschi. a partire da questa fantomatica ses, che continua a nascondere l'identità dei compratori, fatto assai strano per quanto riguarda l'acquisto di società di calcio, fino ad arrivare alle modalità e alle tempistiche dell'affare, che francamente stanno superando ogni sorta di legittimo termine. capisco che non tutti se ne occupino, ma guardate nella media quanto durano operazioni di questo genere, ma anche ben più onerose, e poi comparatela con il nostro passaggio societario: qui qualcosa di strano bolle in pentola, non si spiega altrimenti. tutta la faccenda ha fin da sempre avuto un alone di mistero francamente inspiegabile, ok il non disclosure agreement, ok la segretezza delle parti e la segretezza cinese, ma ora davvero è troppo per quanto mi riguarda. questi compratori devono uscire allo scoperto, devono mostrarsi e fare chiarezza loro stessi in prima persone, lo devono a tutti i tifosi del milan. La mancanza di comunicazione assoluta è sempre negativa. Oltretutto comincio ad avere dei dubbi anche sulla solidità finanziaria di questi personaggi, e la cosa non è buona per nulla per il nostro futuro.


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> ormai la questione ha raggiunto livelli grotteschi. a partire da questa fantomatica ses, che continua a nascondere l'identità dei compratori, fatto assai strano per quanto riguarda l'acquisto di società di calcio, fino ad arrivare alle modalità e alle tempistiche dell'affare, che francamente stanno superando ogni sorta di legittimo termine. capisco che non tutti se ne occupino, ma guardate nella media quanto durano operazioni di questo genere, ma anche ben più onerose, e poi comparatela con il nostro passaggio societario: qui qualcosa di strano bolle in pentola, non si spiega altrimenti. tutta la faccenda ha fin da sempre avuto un alone di mistero francamente inspiegabile, ok il non disclosure agreement, ok la segretezza delle parti e la segretezza cinese, ma ora davvero è troppo per quanto mi riguarda. questi compratori devono uscire allo scoperto, devono mostrarsi e fare chiarezza loro stessi in prima persone, lo devono a tutti i tifosi del milan. La mancanza di comunicazione assoluta è sempre negativa.* Oltretutto comincio ad avere dei dubbi anche sulla solidità finanziaria di questi personaggi, e la cosa non è buona per nulla per il nostro futuro.*



e quindi i 100 milioni sono sintomi di scarsa solidità finanziaria?
Ti faccio un esempio...Sei un poveraccio vai in una concessionaria gli dai una caparra senza avere la macchina...se non l acquisti entro una certa data gli lasci la caparra...ti sembra normale?


----------

